# Stay at home dads in Dubai



## ArabBabaThatsMe (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi all.
I'm ArabBaba. 
I'm a stay at home Arab dad.
I've really had a hard time finding other stay at home dad's (certainly not Arab ones). 
A lot of the searches are pretty old. 
Really wanting to find more out there.

Thanks!


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not one but I had a quick look at your pages.. you are just awesome!
Maybe being a stay at home dad is not typical for Arab men but Khaliji men are the most affectionate fathers of all so and I totally lose my mind to watch local fathers strolling around in their kandoora holding the hands of their mini-me in tiny kandooras. I swear I lose my mind!

Keep up the awesome work ya baba!




ArabBabaThatsMe said:


> Hi all.
> I'm ArabBaba.
> I'm a stay at home Arab dad.
> I've really had a hard time finding other stay at home dad's (certainly not Arab ones).
> ...


----------



## ArabBabaThatsMe (Sep 19, 2015)

Shukran Habibi. I appreciate it.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

+1... I wanted to take pictures the first time I saw this, but I know I'm not supposed to take pictures of people (and I completely understand why)... so I didn't. But I LOVE seeing the mini-me in a kandoora 



gianera said:


> Maybe being a stay at home dad is not typical for Arab men but Khaliji men are the most affectionate fathers of all so and *I totally lose my mind to watch local fathers strolling around in their kandoora holding the hands of their mini-me in tiny kandooras. I swear I lose my mind!*
> 
> Keep up the awesome work ya baba!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Start a club*

Perhaps you could start a group / club for stay-at-home fathers. There are likely others that are feeling just as isolated as you, and who would probably appreciate having a group of buddies in the same boat. And someone always has to be the first one to step up. 

I would start with Meetup and Facebook, making sure there's nothing already started. If you keep it open to all nationalities you will probably get more bites.

For example, you could organize weekly or monthly outings, ie. a kids movie matinee, a trip to the zoo, something cultural like the talks and lunches at the centre for Islamic cultural bla bla bla (sorry, I can't remember the proper name right now), trips to the beach, maybe an overnight desert camping trip, or just a BBQ and movie in the desert, etc etc etc

oh, and bowling - most kids like bowling

It might take a few months to get it going and get the word out, but I think with a bit of effort at the start, it could probably take off.

There are so many coffee and lunch groups for the moms and ladies - and for good reason - we all want to connect with others.

If you try it, good luck!





ArabBabaThatsMe said:


> Hi all.
> I'm ArabBaba.
> I'm a stay at home Arab dad.
> I've really had a hard time finding other stay at home dad's (certainly not Arab ones).
> ...


----------



## ArabBabaThatsMe (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the input all. U guys rock!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's stick to the topic please. Thank you!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Pardon? Did I miss something? :confused2:



pamela0810 said:


> Let's stick to the topic please. Thank you!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A couple of posts that are now hidden


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

nothing to do with me - for once


----------



## ArabBabaThatsMe (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep. Good for hiding. 
But thanks to all who actually contribute something positive. It's cool.


----------

